# A little yellow number.



## groyne (May 28, 2012)

I've just read in another post that Firefox likes to see what others have done in the backs of their vans. So here's what happened when a Citroen Relay collided with a Caravan.

Some may have already seen it elsewhere.


----------



## Neckender (May 28, 2012)

Bloody fantastic mate.:drive:

John.


----------



## David & Ann (May 28, 2012)

One word, EXCELLENT.


----------



## herbenny (May 28, 2012)

Love this van .......:banana:


----------



## ellisboy (May 28, 2012)

Nice work Chap! Havn't I seen it somewhere else. :cool1:


----------



## Beemer (May 28, 2012)

Really nice job there!
Some good ideas to consider, when I get to do mine...:cheers:


----------



## lotty (May 28, 2012)

great van :banana:


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

Fantastic work! In fact it's exactly the same layout as my self build apart from I have swivel front seat lounge and you have a fixed lounge on a slightly longer wheel base. I think this layout makes the maximum space use out of a 5.5 to 6.0m panel van.


----------



## al n sal (May 29, 2012)

Very nice....:dance:


----------



## Sparks (May 29, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## groyne (May 29, 2012)

> I like the colour




Do you play the " I can see the van from here" game as well?


----------



## ScoutingSquirrel (May 29, 2012)

*Love it!*

And very very useful to me as I start down this road ...

I find that sticking a bright red or white cane on the top of our VW Multivan aids considerably in finding it in carparks .... and it means I can really wind family/friends up by singing,
"The bus has got it's hat on, Hip hip hip hooray!
The bus has got it's hat on and we're going out to play."

Did you use 'convert your van' in Sheffield or did you take apart a caravan yourself?
Helen


----------



## groyne (May 29, 2012)

> Did you use 'convert your van' in Sheffield or did you take apart a caravan yourself?



I bought the caravan from East Yorkshire Caravan Salvage (dismantled it on site) and butchered the bits at home to wedge in the van.


----------



## mark61 (May 29, 2012)

Very good job, nice looking van.


----------



## Teutone (May 29, 2012)

Like it!!  Well done.


----------



## groyne (May 29, 2012)

> Not from a distance,




Can you see it?







If you're having trouble, look near the cliff edge past the corn field (also a nice wildcamping spot, Google Earth 54.55901, -0.80054). :wave:


----------



## afl777 (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that's lovely 

Ange


----------

